# New here



## adobetony (Sep 17, 2010)

and this board made me realize that I haven't developed my own film in over ten years.  It's a shame--I did it all the time in middle/ high school and haven't done it since.


----------



## Torus34 (Sep 18, 2010)

So ... Go For It!

If you've questions, we've answers.

Welcome.


----------

